# SSD Festplatte  SATA III für meinen Mainboard/Motherboard geeignet?



## lis2005 (29. Januar 2016)

*SSD Festplatte  SATA III für meinen Mainboard/Motherboard geeignet?*

Hallo meine lieben Freunde,

ich habe eine Frage, und zwar ob mein Motherboard überhaupt SSD Festplatte mit SATA Anschluß 3 verfügt? Ich habe da zwar mehrer Steckplätrze dafür Blaue und 2 Weiße doch leider steh fda neben nur SATA II und die Beziechung von SATA III ascnhluß fehlt, daher denke ichd as mein Motherboard für die SSD Platte leider zu alt ist?

Aber sicher bin ich mir nicht ganz daher hoffe ich um euren "geschulten Blick"

Hier mein motherboard:
GIGABYTE - Mainboard - Socket 1366 - Verkauf eingestellt (EOL) - GA-EX58-UD3R (rev. 1.7)

Danke euch im Voraus!


----------



## the.hai (29. Januar 2016)

*AW: SSD Festplatte  SATA III für meinen Mainboard/Motherboard geeignet?*

SATA 3 ist abwärtskompatibel und du kannst es uneingeschränkt an deinem SATA2 Anschluss verwenden. Evtl wir ein bischen an Transferrate limitiert, aber das ist unwesentlich. der Unterschied von hdd auf ssd ist so oder so gewaltig.

kannst es gerne mal nachlesen: https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Serial_ATA#Serial_ATA_3.2C0_Gbit.2Fs

p.s. das ist immer auch interessant bei festplatten, da wird gross mit sata3 geworben, obwohl es keine festplatte gibt die selbst von sata2 eingebremst wird.^^


----------



## Kotor (29. Januar 2016)

*AW: SSD Festplatte  SATA III für meinen Mainboard/Motherboard geeignet?*

Hi,

dein Mainboard hat keine SATA3 (6GB/s) Anschlüsse. 
Das macht jedoch nichts  -> du kannst dir trotzdem eine SSD mit SATA3 zulegen und wirst gegenüber einer HDD, den Geschwindigkeitszuwachs deutlich merken. 
SATA 2 und 3 sind zueinander kompatibel.

Die unterschiedlichen Farben kennzeichnen nur das 6x SATA2 Anschlüsse (blau) nicht am selben Kontroller angebunden sind, wie die 2 weißen SATA2 Anschlüsse. 
Dies kannst du vernachlässigen, da das nur bei Platten im RAID Verbund wichtig wird. 
Wenn du einen Raid Verbund aus 2 Platten betreiben willst, darfst du nicht eine auf BLAU und die andere auf WEIß hängen. 

kotor


----------



## RealMadnex (29. Januar 2016)

*AW: SSD Festplatte  SATA III für meinen Mainboard/Motherboard geeignet?*

Naja, ganz so unwichtig ist es nicht, an welchen Port man die SSD anschließt. Die zwei weißen Ports gehören zu einem JMicron-Controller. Und der ist zum einen äußerst lahm und unterstützt zum anderen höchstwahrscheinlich nicht mal Trim. Die SSD also bitte unbedingt an einen der blauen Ports anschließen. Aber auf keinen Fall den Matrix Storage Manager Treiber installieren. Auch der unterstützt kein Trim.


----------



## lis2005 (29. Januar 2016)

*AW: SSD Festplatte  SATA III für meinen Mainboard/Motherboard geeignet?*

Danke euch viel mals fü die erklärungen, ich habe jedoch noch ein paar kurze Fragen...

@the.hai
ich habe zwar als Hauptfestplatte C: eine Samsung  interne SSD MZ-7TE250BW Serie 840 drine aber die läuft wie du sagtest nicht auf hohe leistung, ind er Samsung magician wird mir auch gedagt das die nicht auf maximale Leistung weil mein Anschluß keine SATA III unterstüzt so die Meldung dort. 

Ich hatte Heute eine weitere SSD Platte gehollt diesesmal aber von SanDisk Ultra II SSD 240GB Sata III 2,5 Zoll Interne SSD, diese wird aber irgendwie übrhaupt nicht anerkannt im Arbeitsplatz, daher dachte cihd as mein mtoherborad nicht dafür geeignet ist... Gibt  es bestimmte gründe weshalb der PC diese nicht anerkennen will? Woran könnte es liegen?

@kontor 
was heißt " nicht am selben Kontroller angebunden sind," ? rede mit mir als wäre ichd er dümmste mensch auf der welt... ich habe tatsächlich 6 blaue anschlüße und die von Samsung SSD Platte steckt ebenfalls in einem Blauen Anschluß, ich ahbe diesen bereits in einem weißen gesteckt aber mein PC hatte Problenme damit, in dem er entweder beim Start abgestürzt ist oder Später bei der Samsung Magical Software mir ebenfalls Warnhinweis angezeigt das diese nicht korrekt angeschlossen ist....

dies verstehe ich auch leider nicht ganz:
"Dies kannst du vernachlässigen, da das nur bei Platten im RAID Verbund wichtig wird.
Wenn du einen Raid Verbund aus 2 Platten betreiben willst, darfst du nicht eine auf BLAU und die andere auf WEIß hängen."

kann man das auch für doofe übersetzten oder ist verständnis für Motherboard anschluße hier dringend Notwendig?

@RealMadnex
was ist ein "Matrix Storage Manager Treiber" ?


Edit:// Soll ich nicht eifnach ein Modernes Motherboard zulegen um das Problem zu beheben? Wäre das nicht einfacher?


----------



## Kotor (29. Januar 2016)

*AW: SSD Festplatte  SATA III für meinen Mainboard/Motherboard geeignet?*

Das einfachste ist:

Du schließt deine 2te SSD an einen blauen Anschluss an. Damit hat sich die Sache.
Ein neues Motherboard brauchst du nicht.
In Windows drückst du die Windows Taste + r  und gibst diskmgmt.msc ein
Die Datenträgerverwaltung öffnet sich.
Hier wird ein Datenträger wahrscheinlich dein C:\ Laufwerk sein. 

Siehst du hier auch deine 2te SSD, eventuell mit schwarzen Balken, nicht formatiert ?


-----------------

Hinter all den blauen Anschlüssen sitzt eine logische Einheit, die diese verwaltet.
Hinter den 2 weißen Anschlüssen sitzt eine andere logische Einheit. 

Ein sehr einfaches Beispiel eines Raid-Verbundes:

Du hast 2 gleiche Festplatten mit 100GB Größe
Du schließt beide Festplatten an jeweils einen blauen Anschluss an und sagst der logischen Einheit dahinter: fasse die 2 Festplatten zusammen
Somit hast du die doppelte Größe 2x100GB=200GB und die doppelte Geschwindigkeit von/auf diesen Verbund zu lesen/schreiben.

Natürlich gibt es hier noch viele andere Verbund-Möglichkeiten. https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/RAID

Ein Annahme die nicht auf dich zu trifft:
Wenn du eine 100GB Festplatte an einen blauen Anschluss und die andere 100GB Festplatte an einen weißen Anschluss hängst. könntest du keinen Verbund aus den beiden Festplatten erstellen. 
Deswegen die unterschiedlichen Farben.

kotor


----------



## lis2005 (30. Januar 2016)

*AW: SSD Festplatte  SATA III für meinen Mainboard/Motherboard geeignet?*

ah okay gut ich verstehe jetzt! 
sind aber aufjeden fall alle in den Bblauen anschlüßen, die weißen sind beide leer.

Ich habe jetzt deine Anweisung befolgt, leider befindet sich die Platte dort nicht  

platte.JPG - directupload.net

eventuell Defekt?


----------



## Kotor (30. Januar 2016)

*AW: SSD Festplatte  SATA III für meinen Mainboard/Motherboard geeignet?*

Morgen,

dann kannst du nur noch im BIOS schauen ob die SanDisk SSD dort auftaucht. 
Bios Settings für diese Platte sollten gleich wie für deine Samsung840 gewählt werden., außer das du nicht davon booten willst. 

kotor


----------



## lis2005 (31. Januar 2016)

*AW: SSD Festplatte  SATA III für meinen Mainboard/Motherboard geeignet?*

danke dir! werde ich mal nachprüfen!


----------

